# Blue avatar x green giant avatar



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Top is male- Blue avatar 
Bottom is female- green avatar “giant”

Kind of surprised to come home from work and see eggs in the nest. I thought female was way to big because I think she has some kind of giant blood in her. She’s huge!. Excited to see the outcome of this one. I’ll keep you guys posted 🤙🏼


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

This is so cool! Looking forward to seeing the fry! Following!


----------

